# Internet Browsers



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

What kind of internet browsers is everyone using...


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Safari


----------



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

FireFox


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Firefox under Linux (Slackware 10.2)


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I thought firefox was that plane Clint stole from the russky's in that movie


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Opera 90% of the time - Firefox on occassion. Never use IE except for when I click on MSN messenger, and it opens itself.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

FireFox most of the time.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Firefox. It doesn't have all the security holes that IE has


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

12 votes - everyone else must be psychically online?!?!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Damn, I know I am not the only Opera user here


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

FF at home, IE at work.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I still use Opera here at work. And, now that I have a new PC, I am able to have FF work correctly now. So, I am using it at home now.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Firefox at home. Forced to use IE at work.


----------



## zimman20 (Sep 4, 2007)

FF both home and work. :smt023


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

*ff*

i have used Firefox for the last 5yrs with opera as my backup browser.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Firefox


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

IE.....only use what comes up on the computer. Don't have the savy to change anything. My computers get closer to meeting my firearms every day.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I use IE and FF. Just which ever one is working best that day.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

FF 99% of the time. I have to use IE when I access MLS though.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

*attn; jimmy*



JimmySays said:


> IE.....only use what comes up on the computer. Don't have the savy to change anything. My computers get closer to meeting my firearms every day.


if you start using firefox jimmy you will get along with your computer better (less problems) just get someone to download it for you.it goes on in 5 minutes.
i would never go back to using i.e. 
too many hackers hate Microsoft, so i.e. gets attacked a lot and Microsoft also wont fix anything on i.e.
unless there is an overwhelming outcry from its users to do something.:smt076


----------



## ki4dmh (Sep 11, 2007)

Firefox 99.9% of the time. I like opera also it just doesn't feel as secure to me as Firefox. I will never ever use IE again.
Scott


----------

